# Powderblue Tang - White Spot



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, i would like some advise. I have a powder blue tang, i have had it for 2 weeks, it currently has two white spots on its finns. i have started a course of OODINEX, i have also done 2 water changes of 10% over a 3 day period. 

The Fish is eat, and the only thing that seems wrong with him, is he rubs against rocks every now and then, but like i said he is swimming and is active, and is eating alot. 

I have a UV filter running, and my Nitrate is at 0, so my system is running okay.

I heard that Garlic was a good thing to add to the food, but is that true, and does it really help... or does it just improve their hunger. if so, my fish eat anytime i put food in... they are always hungry!! 

none of my other fish seem to be affected, however, i do know that powderblues are highly susceptible to it. i have Algie Bleni, Cleaner Shrimps, Maroon Clown, and a Regal tang, plus the powder blue. 

I don't want to lose the fish, can anyone advise??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Garlic has shown benefits when used as a preventative against parasite infections. A former acquaintance of mine, Kelly Jedlecki (sp?) from the hobby here in the Louisville KY area actually "invented" the idea. Kelly is known for her experience with Pufferfish and has made quite a name for herself on the internet. 

In any case, i have seen the benefits first hand from her aquariums and now the concept has rapidly spread across the hobby. Most manufacturers now make a garlic supplement. Although garlic is not a medication, there is a correlation between the feeding of garlic and the lack of reoccurring parasitical infections.

So yes, I personally use a garlic supplement and advise that you consider doing so also.

For the record, i'm not sure that "two white spots" would have been enough to make me medicate an aquarium. You may want to keep a close eye on the spots and your other livestock before taking any future steps in your treatment. You could have a viral infection that the fish fights off naturally.


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you, the only reason i was so conserned, is that i know the Powderblues, get it. and they tend to happen fast. so i wanted to catch is a soon as possible. as i heard it was VERY difficult to treat on Powderblues when they catch it.

like i said everything in the tank looks healthy. and is eating... the other fish show no sign of behaviour change or illness. i hope you are right and its just a infection that it will fight off.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post pics?


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

possitive news - the spots seemed to have gone, i was watching it last night, and the cleaner shrimp was on him, so i went to sleep, woke up and all the spots have gone! i say all as it developed 3 more.

still eating healthy. now i just need to try to bring my anemone back to life... which so i am told is not possible. but i will try anyway.


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

Bad new, everything was looking good, the PB Tang was looking healthy, no white spot and was eating and acting normally, yesterday, i woke up, and found hundreds of white spot on it, and on my regal tang, started treatement again. woke up today, the pb tangs dead, the regal tang is still living.

Thanks for everyones help, i think i will stay away from PB Tangs for awhile... more trouble then they are worth at the moment.


----------



## LXA_905 (Jun 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about the PB tangs. i assume the disease you were describing was ich, because of the white spots and the rubbing against the rocks...anyway, one thing that i have tried with some success is to raise the temperature of the tank by a degree or two. the way i understand it is, the parasites adhere to the fishes body because of the warmth from the blood circulation. if you raise the temperature, the parasites stay in the water because of the warmth, where your sterilizer should take care of them.


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

problem is with that, i have hard corals, star fish and shrimp. making the tempreture go up, can kill all of the above. i need to buy a secondary tank.


----------

